# Best place for nock point on drop away rest?



## moally1 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a QAD ulta rest hunter that I'm setting up on my bow and was wondering if it maddered if your nock point was level meaning the arrow on the rest was level when you put a level on it or is it better 1/8" nock high. I shoot flechings so I don't want any clearence issues.


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

What bow is this on?
I would set it up level to start for sure.setting the rest up level at theberger hole, then level the nock from there is ideal, although not ALWAYS best. 
When you papertune that will tell you a lot about where you need to be.


----------



## moally1 (Feb 11, 2007)

The bow I have is a Bear Element.


----------

